# I will.



## MarFish

Suppose you are given a command to do something. How do you say "I will."?


----------



## mataripis

Gagampanan ko/ gagawin ko/matutupad/ tutuparin ko.


----------



## Lovestotravel

Also....susundin ko


----------



## DotterKat

In the proper context, for example parent to child or employer to employee, the person being commanded to do something can indicate their assent ("_I will do it"_) simply by saying "_opo_". Note that _opo_ only indicates a polite form of "_yes_".

Parent: Tapusin mo yung mga homework mo.
Child: Opo.

Employer: Paki linis mo yung living room.
Employee: Opo.

Though grammatically correct, the suggested forms of "_I will _" (gagmapanan / gagawin /  tutuparin / matutupad / susundin) ko will sound too formal for everyday circumstances like the examples above. They will of course be appropriate if you are specifically aiming for a more slightly elevated discourse.


----------



## Chriskey2015

I will. is following the command.


----------

